
Show HN: WebGL Cube Snake Game - plays itself using Dijkstra's algorithm - mhluska
http://mhluska.com/projects/snakeception/
======
danners
Cool but i kinda wanna play it myself :)

~~~
MegaLeon
You can if you press the arrow keys!

